# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Gnration de code & bpm4struts

## k4eve

Bonjour,

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous utilisent la gnration de code  partir d'un modle UML ?

L'outil AndroMDA avec la cartouche "bpm4struts" semble tre en mesure de le faire mais  a marche avec MagicDraw et rien n'est garanti avec Poseidon...

Est-ce que a vaut vraiment le coup d'adopter MDA ? (Code Pilot par le Modle)

----------


## RanDomX

Ca depends du projet.

C en general tres couteux.

----------


## k4eve

J'aurais bien aim utiliser une architecture MDA pour la conception d'un portail Intranet pour une PME avec Struts... mais avec des outils libres ou gratuits.

Disons que c'tait plus pour le Fun qu'autre chose, je trouvais l'ide de toute beaut ;-)  comme je suis en stage d'Ing a aurait t bien d'utiliser une grande ide !   ::idea::   !

J'avais dj utilis AndroMDA mais pas avec la cartouche "bpm4struts" et c'tait pas trs pouss, c'est pour a que j'aurais souhait avoir des avis l-dessus...

Je crois bien que pour cette fois-ci je vais adopter des principes plus classiques.

----------


## fmadiot

Tu peux essayer Struts Genrator de Mia-Software : c'est une solution gratuite de gnration de code  partir d'un modle UML. 
La modlisation est trs simple et a gnre le struts-config.xml, les classes Form les controleurs Java et une amorce de JSP ( affiner ensuite avec un outil Wywiwyg de type Dreamweaver).

----------

